# Telefonterror - und dann geht niemand ran



## sascha (29 Dezember 2016)

Momentan sind offensichtlich ein paar wild gewordene Callcenter unterwegs und überhäufen arglose Telefonbesitzer mit massenhaften Anrufen. Nach dem Motto ein paar Mal anklingeln pro Tag und dann beim Abnehmen nicht dran sein.

Mir wurden aktuell folgende Nummern gemeldet, die in dieser Hinsicht auffällig wurden:

08914379106;

08914379105

06912007086,

061518602222

03025559202

03025559203

06912007088

*#telefonterror #cold calls #werbeanrufe*


----------



## klausp (30 Dezember 2016)

Ich kann noch ein paar Rufnummern ergänzen:

0895589047

023021699487

02014378480


----------



## Carsten03 (27 Juni 2017)

Och krieg auch ständig von irgendwelchen Automaten "Sie haben gewonnen ...."
meist aber italienische Nummern


----------

